# MyKindaMagic's Journal!!



## MyKindaMagic (Oct 9, 2008)

well cos im new, i'll start from the begginning of my horsey life!

day 1) 16th march 2008.
"well we have just got the phone call that jet, my 16.3 1/2hh tb black gelding is on his way from orange grove in perth w.a!!
i cannot believe this is happenning! my first horse!!!"

"just got another call, jet wont be here till 2.30am, due to some problems with the truck! i cant sleep im so excited!!"

"well its about 4:00am, and we are just about to leave to go meet my new boy!!!"

"just got back! jet is gorjeous! a bit on the skinny side though! oh well, with some hay and chaff lucern and gumnuts he wont be skinny for long!!"




A COUPLE WEEKS LATER!

"jet and i have bonded very well, when he is being good that is! i get scared of him sometimes when he just twiches ect, i am new to this horsey stuff, and it upsets me that i am scared of him"

OUR FIRST RIDE TOGETHER!

"well, today we had our first ride, im not very happy because other people who have their own horse to ride rode him aswell!! it was meant to be my time with him! and they (the 2 people) did their first trot on him today aswell, i cant trot yet so i only walked! and they were bragging how they are gunna ride my horse and not let me ride him cos i suck! but they didn't even trot properly! they just bounced around not even rising!!"

SECOND RIDE....

"well, today i trotted! and i got my rise right straight away!! jet has a nice trot, although i feel sorry for him cos the "other" people rode him aswell! and they were bouncing all over his back and that must have hurt him lots!"

JETS INJURY!!

well, because jet is at the highschool where i go to, i get to see jet lots.
i went past the paddocks on my way home from school to give him a carrot that was in my bag, and he didn't come up to the fence as normal! i walked over to him to discover he had very badly injured his knee!! there was lots of blood and it was as if some one had chopped down his knee!
i ran home as fast as i could and got mum, we rang the vet they came out and gave him needles (which i now have to do everyday for 7 days!!) and fixed up his knee, i cant ride him for just over a month, untill it has properly healed!!

3 WEEKS LATER.......

well, today i am going to walk jet around the paddock bareback, so he gets used to me again.

1 MONTH LATER!!

well jet's sore has fully healed and i can now ride him as usual.

2 MONTHS LATER!

the lady that keeps her colt king at the paddocks aswell just came over, she thinks jet has collic!

"we just got back from the paddock , yup he had collic! the sand type one, he has a habbit of tipping over his feed bucket to get to all the little gumnuts, and he ate some sand."

1 MONTH LATER!!

well, i ave started doing sort of proper lessons on jet, my mums friend the lady with the colt is helping me learn, i can see from pictures both of us have progressed very well!!

2 WEEKS LATER!!

we had an incident today, my mum's friend went to put jet back ito the paddock after him being stabled over night, he tried to bolt on her and was very naughty! she thinks i need a smaller horse, but i just dont want to sell jet!!

2 WEEKS LATER!!

well we put an add up in the local paper for jet a week ago!
no one called which is GOOD!! mum said i can free lease a beautiful 15hh chestnut standy mare of a friend! yay! im so excited a second horse, well galloway lol!!
her name is pinky and i have wanted her for ages! we have her for 6 months, then after that if i like her lots we might be buying her!

2 WEEKS LATER!!

well, yesterday we moved jet out to a nice big farm! and that is where we are going to keep pinky aswell! her and jet will be paddocked together.
today we are moving pinky out there! im so happy!!

1 WEEK LATER!

well today i rode pinky! i cant canetr yet and aren't fulyl competent trotting so this next part is bad!
because she hadn't been ridden in a while she was still a bit fresh!
so she cantered off and i started screaming cos i didn't know what to do, i hung on then when she slowed back to a trot i jumped off.
i started crying because i was screaming at her because i was angry.
i calmed down hopped back on and we walked around for a little while.

3 DAYS LATER!!

well after pinky cantering, i have decided i need to learn how to canter! so she can have fun aswell!.
i went into the lungeing arena and trotted around for a while, then kicked on for the canter, and it was so much fun!

2 WEEKS LATER!

well the other day i took pinky out of the paddock and went for a nice canter she loved it and so did i!!

2 DAYS LATER! well i lunged and brushed pinky today, she needed the lunge as she needed to be worked but i hurt my back so im not up to riding, oh and if she was a grey when i brushed her it would be snowing lol!!

AT PRESENT!

well, we are doing some cleaning at the moment.
then we are off to the farm to lunge jet and maybe ride pinky!


----------

